# Newark, DE - Newark, DE: 2015 RAM 3500 W/Boss plow and spreader



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

$42,000 (original/only owner for all three and only operator)
2015 RAM 3500 SLT
Regular Cab 8' bed
upgraded 6.4L HEMI 
59,000 miles
tires are 75%
rear brakes pads/rotors are new. front brake pads at the next oil change
Mechanically: Perfect
Cosmetically: Good (only a handful of minor dents that could easily be fixed by a shop)

2017 BOSS 8'2" V-XT snow plow
LED lights
used lightly for the past two seasons (I plow several small parking lots, no neighborhoods)

2018 BOSS TGS600 salt spreader
RT-3 quick attachment upgrade

The truck tows my 7x16 lawn trailer in the summer and then I plow/salt small parking lots in the winter.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I am willing to sell the truck only without the plow or spreader if you aren't a Boss guy. 
(But I won't sell just the plow or spreader first!!)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What gear ratio does it have?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What gear ratio does it have?


I will have to check but I believe I ordered with the 3.73. Never had any issues pushing deep snow.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Mark, I did indeed order with the 3.73. I have attached the build sheet/equipment list in PDF.
*Also, I deleted the carpets and added vinyl liner for floor mat!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

60,252 miles
Would consider selling without the plow and salter as well.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

$41,000


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Spring/Summer price reduction
$39,500 with plow and spreader
Just hit 65,000 miles today


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

69,000 miles
The tires are still over 50% tread
$39,500 package price
$32,000 for the truck only


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

71,100 miles


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Summer pricing
73,000 miles
$37,000 package price!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

79,500 miles
$34,000 package price


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sell the truck separately on vroom. Then sell the plow and spreader separately or as a combo deal. I hear vroom offers good deal.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'll consider it.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Everything works and no maintenance due? I’m not a Boss guy but I may need a backup. It’s far to go but let’s chat a bit.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll send you a dm. And yes, it's 100% ready to go.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought I'd do some end of the season cleaning on one of the last nice days of the year this week. Ready for some snow whether I'm in the driver's seat or you!


----------

